# Verbes de mouvement conjugués avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" plutôt que "être"



## Banyuls

Bonjour.

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi on ne peut conjuguer le verbe "migrer" qu'avec "avoir". La migration implique du mouvement  Merci!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Banyuls.

Si, _migrer_ se conjugue bien avec le verbe _avoir_ : Conjugaison de migrer - WordReference.com


----------



## Banyuls

Mais, si il s'agit d'un verbe de mouvement pourquoi on ne pourrait pas le conjuguer avec "être"? Merci, Logos


----------



## Bunneh

Bonsoir Banyuls, 

Logos avait mal compris ta question ce me semble: migrer ne se conjugue qu'avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" car il s'agit d'une des rares exceptions concernant l'utilisation de l'auxiliaire. Pour que tu comprennes mieux, pense à "déménager": cela implique aussi du mouvement, et pourtant on ne l'utilise qu'avec le verbe "avoir".
Ex.: "J'ai déménagé hier." Et bien entendu : "Les oiseaux ont migré vers le sud."


----------



## itka

Bonsoir Banyuls,

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de "verbes de mouvement". Ce n'est qu'une formulation -plutôt erronée- des grammaires. 

Voici quelques verbes qui expriment des mouvements, mais qui se conjuguent avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" : bouger, voyager, marcher, courir, avancer, reculer, errer, rouler, vagabonder, etc. Et inversement, le verbe "rester" prend l'auxiliaire "être", sans pour autant exprimer de mouvement.

Il vaut mieux apprendre la liste par coeur, elle n'est pas très longue (voir le moyen mnémotechnique _MRS VAN DER TRAM_P).


----------



## Logospreference-1

En effet j'avais mal compris la question, pourtant parfaitement claire, pardon.

C'est à _avoir_ III, B, 1, c, partie traitant des verbes intransitifs se conjuguant aussi bien avec _avoir_ que _être _que le TLFi donne pour sa part un début de réponse :


> *Rem. 1.* Avec _avoir,_ le changement est saisi en tant que tel, avec _être_ il l'est dans son résultat.


Quant à expliquer pourquoi avec _migrer_  on saisit toujours le changement en tant que tel, et jamais en tant que  résultat, il faut croire que dans l'usage de ce verbe l'idée de  changement domine. La réponse me semble  insuffisante, mais je n'ai pas mieux. Les migrations animales aussi bien  que les anciennes migrations humaines peuvent avoir influencé la langue  jusqu'à maintenant, puisque c'est un mouvement saisonnier perpétuel.  Cela n'aurait pas grand sens de dire qu'une cigogne _est migrée_ : elle a migré dans un sens, et elle va encore migrer dans l'autre. 

Pour _déménager_, le cas est particulier puisque le TLFi indique qu'au XIXe siècle la construction avec _être_, à côté de celle avec _avoir_, était admise.


> *Rem.* Selon les gramm. du xixes., _déménager,_ en emploi abs., pouvait se construire avec les auxil. _avoir_ et _être_ selon qu'on voulait exprimer une action s'étant passée à l'époque dont on parle : _Nous avons déménagé hier_ (_Ac._ 1835, 1878) ou qu'on voulait exprimer l'état résultant d'une action antérieurement accomplie. _Vous êtes donc déménagée? − Oui, répondit Jeanne, depuis huit jours_ (Ponson du Terr., _Rocambole,_ t. 1, 1859, p. 164). L'usage actuel ne connaît plus guère dans ces cas que l'auxil. _avoir._


----------



## Niklas Obe

Bonsoir!

Pourquoi faut-il former le passé composé avec avoir et non avec être dans "rouler"?

Normalement, on prend être avec des verbes de mouvement?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tous les verbes de mouvement ne se conjuguent pas avec l'auxiliaire _être_ ; nombre d'entre eux se conjuguent avec _avoir_, par exemple : _rouler, bouger, déplacer, renverser, pousser, tirer, marcher, courir_…


----------



## Bezoard

Probablement parce que "rouler" n'est pas intrinsèquement un verbe de mouvement à l'origine, même s'il a acquis une signification de verbe de mouvement qu'il n'avait pas au début.
Du reste, de nombreux verbes qui s'accompagnent d'un mouvement ne sont pas non plus des verbes de mouvement :_ il a patiné, il a escaladé..._


----------



## Niklas Obe

Maître Capello said:


> Tous les verbes de mouvement ne se conjuguent pas avec l'auxiliaire _être_ ; nombre d'entre eux se conjuguent avec _avoir_, par exemple :  _rouler, bouger, déplacer, renverser, pousser, tirer, marcher, courir_…


Mais aller, venir, arriver, entrer ont besoin de l'auxiliaire _être_....


----------



## Bezoard

Vous remarquerez que ces verbes définissent vraiment un mouvement alors que ceux que MC ou moi-même avons cité définissent une façon de bouger qui implique un mouvement.


----------



## Maître Capello

La « règle » que vous avez apprise est en fait simplement erronée et elle prête à confusion : oubliez-la ! Ce que vous devez retenir est que seul un très petit nombre de verbes et leurs dérivés sont conjugués avec l'auxiliaire _être_ :

aller
venir
arriver
partir
retourner
rester
entrer
sortir
monter
descendre
passer
tomber
naître
mourir

Les autres verbes (excepté les verbes pronominaux) se conjuguent avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_.


----------



## danielc

Certains profs chez nous parlent de _Mrs Van der Tramp_, pour aider au rappel de cette liste.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> … seul un très petit nombre de verbes sont conjugués avec l'auxiliaire _être_


… Il y en a tout de même plusieurs dans cette liste qui se conjuguent bien avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" dès lors qu'un COD est présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais c'est parce qu'un verbe non pronominal qui prend un COD se conjugue toujours avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_. Autrement dit, ce n'est en effet que lorsqu'ils sont *intransitifs* que ces verbes sont conjugués (ou peuvent être conjugués) avec l'auxiliaire _être_.

Voir aussi :
partir - auxiliaire être / avoir
je suis resté / j'ai resté [sic] - rester - auxiliaire être / avoir
entrer - auxiliaire être / avoir
rentrer - auxiliaire être / avoir
monter, descendre - auxiliaire être / avoir
passer - auxiliaire être / avoir
tomber - auxiliaire être / avoir


----------



## snarkhunter

Ah, cela devient clair. Merci pour cette précision !


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que la liste est en fait MRS VAN DER TRAM*PP* (avec deux P), sinon il lui manque un des verbes commençant par P (_partir_ et _passer_). Il faut par ailleurs la compléter avec tous ceux de ces verbes qui peuvent commencer par le préfixe _re-_ :

*re*venir
*re*partir
*r*entrer
*res*sortir
*re*monter
*re*descendre
*re*passer
*re*tomber
etc.


----------



## yuechu

Il manque aussi le verbe "devenir". (Parfois, ça s'écrit "DR MRS VAN DER TRAMPP")


----------



## Nanon

On oublie toujours _ressusciter _dans cette liste. Ressusciter se conjugue avec avoir lorsqu'il est transitif (ex.: _La crise sanitaire a ressuscité de vieilles craintes_) et avec être quand il est intransitif (ex.: _L'espoir d'une victoire de Biden est ressuscité _).


----------



## Hildy1

Pourrait-on voir cela comme une forme passive du verbe, ou un participe passé comme adjectif, comme "le malade est guéri"?


----------



## Nanon

Ni plus ni moins que_ être né_ ou_ être mort_ qui font partie de la même liste... Ou alors, il faut les exclure tous les trois.


----------



## itka

> (Parfois, ça s'écrit "DR MRS VAN DER TRAMPP")


Oui, c'est plus complet comme ça !
_Je vois qu'on a ressuscité ce vieux fil...  _


----------



## Bezoard

Pour ressusciter, c'est un peu plus compliqué :


> Certains auteurs (Thomas, Colin, Berthier et Colignon, Girodet) sont toutefois d'avis, à la suite de Littré, qu'il « se conjugue avec _être_ ou _avoir_ selon qu'on veut marquer l'état ou l'action » (Thomas) :
> 
> _Lazare a ressuscité à la voix de Jésus._ (Littré, dans le Thomas.)
> 
> _Avec l'aide du psychanalyste, il a pour ainsi dire ressuscité._ (Colin.)
> 
> _Tout m'avait empêché de la reconnaître et fait hésiter si je dormais ou si ma grand-mère était ressuscitée._ (Proust, dans le Colin.)
> 
> _Grâce aux soins reçus, j'étais comme ressuscité._ (Berthier-Colignon.)
> 
> Mais Girodet ajoute que « de nos jours, l'emploi de _être_ tend à se généraliser » :
> 
> _Le troisième jour après sa mort, Jésus est ressuscité._
> 
> Et l'observation de Hanse et Blampain, reprise par le _Trésor_, rend compte de l'usage actuel : « [_Ressusciter_] s'emploie aujourd'hui couramment avec _être_, même s'il s'agit d'exprimer l'action en train de s'accomplir » :
> 
> _Lazare est ressuscité à la voix de Jésus._


Il a ressuscité - Choux de Siam



> Le verbe _ressusciter_ se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire avoir lorsqu’il est transitif direct et avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ ou avec l'auxiliaire _être_ lorsqu’il est intransitif.


Usito


----------



## Nanon

Soit ; mais sans vouloir tout compliquer, il faut bien faire apparaître _ressusciter _quelque part.

Pour continuer à propos de ce verbe, beaucoup de locuteurs semblent préférer le verbe avoir pour le sens figuré de _revivre après une expérience traumatique_, surtout à la première personne du singulier :


> Au sens figuré, si l'on ressuscite après une grave maladie, une dépression ou un chagrin d'amour, on préférera le plus modeste auxiliaire "avoir" : "quand on m'a enlevé le plâtre, j'ai ressuscité" ; "quand j'ai retrouvé Marguerite, j'ai ressuscité".  Source : L'archive Parler au Quotidien


----------

